# New on the block



## Robert Lee (Apr 5, 2006)

I have been coming to this forum for a short time reading the different threads and posts. Seems to be a calm no bull forum And I am now hopeing to be a active member My name Is Robert Lee


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 5, 2006)

Welcome to the posting area of the forum.  Happy that you have decided to join us.

How about letting us know a little about yourslef and what art if any you study


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 5, 2006)

*Welcome, Mr. Lee!*
artyon:​


----------



## Drac (Apr 5, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT....Calm 90% of the time, the MODS help keep us in line...


----------



## Lisa (Apr 5, 2006)

Welcome Robert Lee.  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT Robert!


----------



## MJS (Apr 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Mike


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 5, 2006)

:wavey:  Hello, Robert!  Glad you left your lurking mode to appear with us.  Tell us a bit more about yourself.

- Ceicei


----------



## Robert Lee (Apr 6, 2006)

Not much to tell. I began my interests in M/A in the early 70s  Have been active in the M/A one way or another ever since. Trained and earned Black belts in more then 1 art. Was interested In JKD and trained and have been a instructor for several years. I would rather say I know little so that I remember to understand more. The M/a world is growing leaps and bounds sort of returning to its roots. By better understanding of application in live training methods I prefure the Jun fan /// JKD aproach and right or wrong cling more to what is now refured as OJKD by some  Any way is right if a person makes it work for them no matter the art Thats about all I can say as to myself


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 6, 2006)

Yep this place sure is a no bull place.  They call me out on my stuff all the time   Hence the title


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 6, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to Martial Talk.

V/R

Rick


----------



## bydand (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  You are right, this place has very little of the fighting that plagues other MA sites and forums.


----------



## still learning (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy all the sites......Aloha


----------



## Gemini (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Don't worry. We'll eek more out of ya as time goes on!  Happy posting!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## green meanie (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome and Great to have you out of Lurkdom 

Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT, hope you'll be posting more often now!


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 8, 2006)

Welcome, glad to have you here!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 9, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Apr 9, 2006)

Welcome, glad to have you here! :asian:


----------



## Gentle Fist (Apr 9, 2006)

Welcome to the board!


----------

